# Rocket Evo II steam tap repair or replacement?



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Good day everybody!

As outlined in the Forum Rants thread a couple days back, I lost my steam valve to a mechanical failure.

First idea: replace the broken part and move on. This here rod would be all it takes:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-parts/coffee-machine-parts-by-brand/rocket-valve-rod-short.html

On the other hand, why re-fit something poorly engineered?

Bulk buy so it keeps me occupied the next couple times it fails?










Now that there's other methods of attaching a knob besides using this stupid circlip (6), here's the question:

can I simply fit any other valve assembly with a threaded back? Is it a standard thread size (1/4")?

How about joysticks?

Any suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Okes, no suggestions. So I went to buy a replacement rod-and-spring at the local espresso machine shop. Cost me not much, and upon inspecting the part, hooray! They've learnt something over the last couple years! It's got a thicker end so won't break apart that easily any more 




























All tight, no leaks, works a charm


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

EspressoClinic.com said:


> To avoid problems with worn steam rod, I suggest to apply some temperature proof grease every few months. on the circlip. And dont forget about two brass washers on both side of circlip


thanks for the advice, appreciate your help!

Intuitively have done with WD40 now, will put in some suitable grease next time


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

EspressoClinic.com said:


> WD-40 is not food safe and doesn't really lubricate. Problem with Rocket steam rods is that there are brass and circlip is stainless steel and worn pretty quick - not great design


I'm with you - even though I didn't plan to drink from the knobs  ...

As for their design, oh boy did I swear at Rocket when I found out what had happened! Well, at least they've become a bit sturdier over the years.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

While I've got a bit of excess silicone grease on a cotton bud from lubing the cams, I do pre-emptively put a tiny bit on the ball joints of the steam and water arms.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

